# Συμβουλευτική Γονέων & Ανάπτυξη > Διαταραχή Ελλειματικής Προσοχής, Υπερκινητικότητα >  Βοήθεια στην εύρεση ειδικού

## stpl

Καλησπέρα σας,
Είμαι γυναίκα 30 ετών και υποπτεύομαι ότι πάσχω από διαταραχή ελλειματικής προσοχής από την παιδική μου ηλικία χωρίς να έχω κάποια διάγνωση. 
Θα ήθελα όποιος-α γνωρίζει κάποιον-α ειδικό στη Θεσσαλονίκη να μου στείλει τα στοιχεία με προσωπικό μήνυμα. Κατά προτίμηση να είναι γυναίκα, αλλά δεν είναι απολύτως απαραίτητο. Οπωσδήποτε όμως να έχει γνώση επάνω στη συγκεκριμένη διαταραχή στους ενήλικες και ειδικότερα στις γυναίκες. Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## giannis000

> Καλησπέρα σας,
> Είμαι γυναίκα 30 ετών και υποπτεύομαι ότι πάσχω από διαταραχή ελλειματικής προσοχής από την παιδική μου ηλικία χωρίς να έχω κάποια διάγνωση. 
> Θα ήθελα όποιος-α γνωρίζει κάποιον-α ειδικό στη Θεσσαλονίκη να μου στείλει τα στοιχεία με προσωπικό μήνυμα. Κατά προτίμηση να είναι γυναίκα, αλλά δεν είναι απολύτως απαραίτητο. Οπωσδήποτε όμως να έχει γνώση επάνω στη συγκεκριμένη διαταραχή στους ενήλικες και ειδικότερα στις γυναίκες. Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων.


ειμα 20 κ απο 7 ειχα διαγνωσθει με δεπυ. πολλες φορες οι ανθρωποι νομιζουν οτι πασχουν α πο αυτο ενω ειναι ψεματα
αν κ γω παλι πιγενα για χροια σε σχετικο ειδικο στη σαλονικη ημουν μικρος κ δεν θυμαμαι καλα

----------


## giannis000

σε καποιο κψυ δεν μπορεις να ψαξεις?

----------


## προσωπικες διαφορες

Καλησπέρα.Εγώ είμαι 41 χρονών και έχω διαγνωστεί με ΔΕΠ-Υ στα 20 μου.Στη θεσσαλονίκη μπορείς να απευθυνθείς εδώ
http://www.dyslexiacenters.gr/thessaloniki.aspx
Επισης υπάρχει και ένα φόρουμ ειδικό για άτομα με ΔΕΠ-Υ εδώ http://www.adhdforum.gr/index.php όπου μπορεις να βρεις αρκετες πληροφοριες για την διαταραχη αυτη

----------


## pavlosla

εγω ειχα υπερκινητικοτητα μικρος αλλα καθως μεγαλωσα μου εφυγε.... ειμουν δυσλεκτικος και υπερκινητικος, η δυσλεξια βεβαια δεν εφυγε.....

----------


## προσωπικες διαφορες

Αγαπητέ φίλε η ΔΕΠ-Υ δεν φεύγει καθώς ενηλικιώνεται το άτομο.Απλά αλλάζει μορφή η εμφάνιση της στο περιβάλλον του ατόμου και έχει να κάνει με την προσωπικότητα του καθενός,τον χαρακτήρα,το iq του και την συννοσηρότητα με άλλες ασθένειες.Ο ενήλικας πολλές φορές δεν έχει τα σημάδια υπερκινητικότητας που ενδεχομένως να είχε ως παιδί αλλά συνεχίζει να είναι ή να χαρακτηρίζεται ως ανοργάνωτος,τσαπατσούλης," εμπέλης" σύμφωνα με το feedback που δίνει στο περιβάλλον του.
Το θετικό είναι ότι μπορεί μέχρι κάποιο σημείο να υπάρξει διαχείριση της διαταραχής και το άτομο να έχει μια σχετικά καλή ζωή.

----------


## turtle

Επικοινώνησε με το Αιγηνήτειο νοσοκομείο και με το ADHD Hellas site .. για άρθρα , ενημέρωση , πληροφορίες .. 

Εγώ έλαβα διάγνωση στα 23 μου ...

----------


## pavlosla

και να ποιστοποιησης οτι εχεις υπερκινητικοτητα τη θα κερδισεις; με τη δυσλεξια π.χ. κερδιζεις τα προφορικα, με τη ποιστοποιηση υπερκινητικοτητας τη κερδιζεις?

----------


## Delmem210118a

επιλεγεις εαν υελεις να εξεταστεις πτοφορικα ή γραπτα

----------


## προσωπικες διαφορες

> και να ποιστοποιησης οτι εχεις υπερκινητικοτητα τη θα κερδισεις; με τη δυσλεξια π.χ. κερδιζεις τα προφορικα, με τη ποιστοποιηση υπερκινητικοτητας τη κερδιζεις?


Καταρχήν η υπερκινητικότητα από μόνη της δεν είναι το πρόβλημα.Αν δε σου κάνει κόπο και ενδιαφέρεσαι να μάθεις γιαυτή την διαταραχή μπορείς να διαβάσεις αρκετά από τα άρθρα που υπάρχουν στο διαδίκτυο και πως επηρεάζει αυτή την ζωή των ενηλίκων ατόμων πέρα από αυτή των παιδιών.Ενα άρθρο που περιγράφει αρκετά καλά τι συμβαίνει στα άτομα με ΔΕΠ-Υ είναι αυτό http://www.adhdforum.gr/index.php?topic=151.0
Ουσιαστικά τίποτε δεν κερδίζεις κατά την γνώμη μου.Γιατί ακόμη και να εξεταστείς προφορικά και να πάρεις το πτυχίο σου,οι πραγματικές εξετάσεις θα έρθουν όταν θα κληθείς να λειτουργήσεις μέσα στο εργασιακό περιβάλλον.Εκει λοιπόν δεν μπορείς να πεις στον εργοδότη "helloooo έχω ΔΕΠ-Υ" και να έχεις ευνοϊκή μεταχείριση εκτός ίσως και αν καταφέρεις να διοριστείς στο δημόσιο και δουλεύουν άλλοι για σένα...Και το ίδιο θα συμβαίνει και στις προσωπικές σου σχέσεις.
Και γενικά θα την συναντάς παντού μπροστά σου αυτή σου την ιδιαιτερότητα.41 χρονών είμαι τώρα και πάντα ταλαιπωριόμουν στη ζωή μου χωρίς να ξέρω το γιατί ακριβώς.Στα 20 μου το έμαθα το γιατί και έχω καταβάλλει και συνεχίζω να καταβάλλω μεγάλη προσπάθεια για να επιβιώνω.
Και θεωρώ πως και η θεματοθέτρια για να φτάσει στα 30 της να το ψάχνει αν έχει ή όχι την εν λόγω διαταραχή έχει αντιμετωπίσει και αντιμετωπίζει στην ζωή της πολλαπλά προβλήματα σε κάθε τομέα της ζωής της και όχι για να κάνει προφορικές εξετάσεις αντί γραπτές.

----------


## Delmem210118a

παιδια κι εγω εχω δεπ, χωρις ιδιαιτερη υπερκινητικοτητα. δεν εχω επισημη διαγνωση αλλα γνωριζω λογω ειδικευσης σχετικα. στην εποχη που πηγαινα σχολειο ο κοσμος δεν ηταν κσθολου ευαισθητοποιημενος με αυτο το θεμα. ουτε οι δασκαλοι. σε αυτο που λες προσωπικες διαφορες εχεις δικιο. και να το μαθεις θα πρεπει να μαθεις μονος σου να αυτορυθμιζεσαι.εγω αν και ευφυης ποτε δεν ξεπερασα το μετριο στις επιδοσεις μου λογω κακης οργανωσης, αφηρημαδας, ανυπομονησιας, ακαθισιας , κτλ. αυτο που με βοηθησε πολυ ειναι οι λιστες , οι ατζεντες, γενικα το γραψιμπ. μεχρι και τη μελετη μου ετσι την κανω. γραπτα.

----------


## προσωπικες διαφορες

Ακριβώς αυτό.Και εγώ επειδή είμαι κάποιας ηλικίας ξέρω πολύ καλά τι συνέβαινε τότε.Γιαυτό άλλωστε έφτασα να πάρω διάγνωση στα 20 μου και η πρώτη φορά που ξεκίνησα ψυχοθεραπεία ήταν στα 38 μου.
Απο επιδόσεις και εγώ δεν ξεπέρασα το μέτριο μέχρι το λύκειο γιατί πολύ απλά δεν έβρισκα ενδιαφέρον στο να διαβάζω.Μετέπειτα όμως πήγα σε μια σχολή ως ηλεκτρολόγος εσωτερικών εγκατάστασεων και εκεί πήρα πτυχίο με 19.5 και αφού είδα ότι τελικά δε μου κολλάει αυτό το επάγγελμα,πήγα στα 22 μου πια για τεχνικός Η/Υ και πήρα πτυχίο με 19.3 και το επάγγελμα που κάνω έχει σχέση με Η/Υ και όχι μόνο.Βέβαια πάλι κάνω χαζά λάθη κτλ λόγω κακής οργάνωσης,παρορμητικότητα  και αφηρημάδας και άπειρες φορές λόγω αναβλητικότητας αλλά οκ την παλεύω.Επειδή μου αρέσει να ασχολούμαι με πολλά πράγματα ταυτόχρονα γιατί με το ένα μόνο βαριέμαι η εργασία μου,μου δίνει την δράση που μου χρειάζεται ώστε να παραμένω συγκεντρωμένος και να κάνω αυτά που πρέπει
Κατά την γνώμη μου και τα δικά μου προσωπικά βιώματα η ΔΕΠ μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί πέρα και απο διάσπαση προσοχής ως και τρομερά επιλεκτική προσοχή καθώς αν βρούμε εξαιρετικό ενδιαφέρον σε κάποια ασχολία,μπορούμε να είμαστε συγκεντρωμένοι εκεί για ώρες ή και ημέρες.Με κίνδυνο όμως αυτό να λειτουργήσει εις βάρος άλλων δραστηριοτήτων που επίσης μπορεί να είναι σημαντικές.

----------

